
FCC prepares to pull broadband privacy rules adopted last year - devindotcom
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/24/fcc-prepares-to-pull-broadband-privacy-rules-adopted-last-year/
======
maguirre
At heart this seems like a terrible idea for consumers. can someone here help
me see the counter argument as to why this would be a good idea?

~~~
Arizhel
It's a great idea: it'll increase profits for large companies like Comcast.
Why are you worried about consumers? They don't matter. The only thing that
matters is profits for large companies, who then provide generous campaign
donations for politicians in exchange for policies and laws like this.

~~~
nickthemagicman
Trickle down lobbynomics.

